# Cash Office Question



## Seymour61 (Jul 27, 2021)

Just wondering how many of my fellow cash office team members have the code to enter their Cash Office?  We used to but recently our store changed the code and stated that we would no longer have access to the code citing “Best Practices“


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 27, 2021)

I don’t do cash office but, at my store only leaders have cash office codes. Cash office team members have to have a leader let them in.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 27, 2021)

uhhh all of em


----------



## NKG (Jul 27, 2021)

I didn't have access until I was a leader. Key was cool, code to the safe but no key didn't make since 🤣


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 27, 2021)

Our CO door doesn't have a code, only the leader key works on the door. CO is armed at night and unarmed first thing in the morning. Safe is open-able by a leader only.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 28, 2021)

Most CO trained people will have access to the first door to the man-trap, but only key carriers should have keys/codes to the second/main door.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 28, 2021)

Only leaders have the ability to open the CO at my store.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 29, 2021)

are you telling me that you have non-key carrying personnel who have access to the safe


----------



## socalsailor (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes how is the person who processes the day, SETLs and Snr TMs who do Garda and close registers supposed to get to the funds. Plus it’s not like those people are chosen lightly it’s often team members who have been with target for years and are trusted completly, plus with the recycler the safe now has less money than before.

honestly im surprised other stores do it differently how inconvenient, plus it’s not like there isn’t 3 cameras in there


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2021)

So...
I'm not the expert here.
Even when I worked at for Spot I didn't have anything to do with the Cash office.
I have been an manager who had to count out tills so I know about safety concerns.
How much of what is being discussed here is problematic, if say an outside person wanted to rob the office?
Or for that matter an inside person?
I don't want to over react but I have gotten reports saying that might be the case.
Please weigh in.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 30, 2021)

should be fine, nothing being discussed here that wouldn’t get discussed openly on the salesfloor or on a walkie i think


----------



## RTCry (Jul 30, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So...
> I'm not the expert here.
> Even when I worked at for Spot I didn't have anything to do with the Cash office.
> I have been an manager who had to count out tills so I know about safety concerns.
> ...



Eh…what I have read makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2021)

I agree.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 30, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So...
> I'm not the expert here.
> Even when I worked at for Spot I didn't have anything to do with the Cash office.
> I have been an manager who had to count out tills so I know about safety concerns.
> ...


Could be a problem in this case since CO is listed on posted schedules.  Deleting my posts.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2021)

RTCry said:


> Eh…what I have read makes me uncomfortable.


Same & I'm a former COTM.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2021)

Okay, that's enough for me.
Time to lock this up.


----------

